# [Solution] How to Reset / Recover Forgotten Windows Administrator Password?



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi guys

I have seen many times ppl posting that they have forgotten their admin password in Windows and how can they recover / reset it?
So today I decided to make a tutorial to describe a few methods which I know to recover / reset Windows admin password.

So here we go:

*1st Method:

*​       The first thing which you check if you forget login password. When we install Windows, it automatically creates an account “*Administrator*” and sets its password to blank. So if you have forget your user account password then try this:

Start system and when you see Windows Welcome screen / Login screen, press *<ctrl>+<alt>+<del>* keys twice and it’ll show Classic Login box. Now type “*Administrator*” (without quotes) in *Username* and leave *Password* field blank. Now press Enter and you should be able to log in Windows.

Now you can reset your account password from “*Control Panel -> User Accounts*“.

 Same thing can be done using Safe Mode. In Safe Mode Windows will show this in-built Administrator account in Login screen.

*====================

* *2nd Method:

*​       Windows XP and further versions also provide another method to recover forgotten password by using “*Reset Disk*“. If you created a Password Reset Disk in past, you can use that disk to reset the password. To know more about it, please visit following links:

*How to create and use a password reset disk for a computer in a domain in Windows XP*

*How to Log On to Windows XP If You Forget Your Password or Your Password Expires

* *====================

**3rd Method:

*​   If the above mentioned tricks doesnt work, then try following trick which is actually a loophole in Windows XP Setup and a big security hole:

*A.* Boot using Windows XP Setup CD and follow the instruction like Accepting EULA, etc.
*
B.* When it asks to repair your existing Windows installation, accept it and press “*R*” to run the repair.
*
C.* Setup will start repairing your Windows and will start copying files, etc.
*
D.* After a few minutes setup will restart your system and when it restarts don’t press any key when it shows “Press any key to continue…” otherwise Setup will start from the beginning. Don’t press any key and setup will resume where it left.
*
E.* Now it’ll start doing other tasks and will show a small progressbar with a few details in left side.
*
F.* Look carefully at  the details and when it shows “*Installing devices*“, press *<Shift>+F10* keys in your keyboard.
*
G.* It’ll open a Command Prompt window. Now type *nusrmgr.cpl* and press *<Enter>*.
*
H.* It’ll open the same “User Accounts” window which you see in Control Panel.
*
I.* Now you can remove or reset any account password without any problem.

*====================

* There are a few tools also available to recover Windows admin password like EBCD, etc, which you also try:

*Tools to Recover Windows Administrator Password*


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: How to Reset / Recover Forgotten Windows Administrator Password?*

Fourth method which I tried today was OPHCrack from *ophcrack.sourceforge.net 
Works like a charm!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: How to Reset / Recover Forgotten Windows Administrator Password?*

Awesome ... 5 Stars..


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: How to Reset / Recover Forgotten Windows Administrator Password?*

gee VG thanks for the info yaar

G8 help


----------



## AshishSharma (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: How to Reset / Recover Forgotten Windows Administrator Password?*

@ Vishal ... Didn't know the third trick .. will give it a try .. thanks for sharing


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: How to Reset / Recover Forgotten Windows Administrator Password?*

Awesome tutorial


----------



## Ron (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: How to Reset / Recover Forgotten Windows Administrator Password?*

Gud Tut


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: How to Reset / Recover Forgotten Windows Administrator Password?*

Thanks guys for sweet comments.


----------



## New (Nov 13, 2007)

Good one.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks vishal, really nice....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome guys.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 13, 2007)

gud post Vishal....but the third one will not work on NTFS partition 'cause i've last month i tried it and it didn't worked for my XP sp2 installed on NTFS...this happens because when repairing windows, the repairing works under SYSTEM USER and SYSTEM does not allows to reset or change user acc. settings (not too sure about ir but i think dis is da reason)

Another method is to boot from Windows 2000 installation disk and run the recovery console which does not requires the Admin password

and in the third trick, (if it works well) remember not to quit the repairing task...let is complete or no change will take place


----------



## spironox (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks vishal again


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 23, 2007)

vishal bhaiya is master in registry and tips and tricks.   
keep them coming..


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 23, 2007)

@vaibhavtek
i think u r spammin this forum by just sayin thanks???

just want to get ur post count increased???


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 23, 2007)

no i am just appreciating the work of the poster.
many user says thanks is that means they are spamming...???

No, then.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 23, 2007)

^^ Thanks buddy.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 23, 2007)

@ fun2sh, relax man... why will u suspect everyone ?

nice tut vista


----------



## xbonez (Nov 23, 2007)

@VG : nice tut. i have a disk that can be used to reset the passswords of any sys - but ur 3rd method seems so much cooler 

@fun2sh - dude, this is a tutorial, people are gonna say thnx. it ain't spamming. chill


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank to both of you.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

thats correct xbonez and Gigacore.
if the members will not say nice 1, thanks, etc etc. then the thread maker ill think that his tut is not good.
that why I appretiate whenever I like any tut...


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 24, 2007)

okey fine vaibhav....just cut off this topic now...


----------



## Common Man (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice Tut dude


----------



## Subeejit (Jul 14, 2008)

Seems cool..the third option..but lil time consuming...however shall try the 4th one as well and see if its smarter & faster..

Thnx anyway..


----------



## krates (Jul 14, 2008)

^^^ bump


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 14, 2008)

^^ Bumping tutorials is not a bad habit. In fact it helps new members to go through the tutorial. 

@Subeejit
Thanks.


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 22, 2008)

*Vishal: *Thanks for the very nice and detailed tute...well didnt really know about the 3rd method. I have query regarding the 3rd method though:- *If you start a Windows 3rd screen repair (as you mentioned in your tute) will it not rub all the data in the My Documents folder?*

*(OT:*btw I've come back to the forum after sometime now...I'm kind of shocked to see both Choto & you are still not given Mod/preferred member status yet...nothing much has changed*)*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ Welcome back mate. No, it'll not delete the data. 

PS: I don't know about choto but I don't want the moderation. I'm happy without it.


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 23, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> PS: I don't know about choto but I don't want the moderation. I'm happy without it.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 24, 2008)

Has anyone herd of Microsoft WinInternalsERD commander ?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 26, 2008)

@Vishal
Thanks for the 3rd trick! Seems quite helpful!


----------



## max_demon (May 31, 2009)

konboot is best works with windows xp,vista,7 ubuntu debian etc


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have seen many times ppl posting that they have forgotten their admin password in Windows and how can they recover / reset it?
> So today I decided to make a tutorial to describe a few methods which I know to recover / reset Windows admin password.
> ...



Another way is to shut down your computer by the UPS directly and then reopen it and select safe mode and then change password through User Accounts.

I did it when my cousin set passwords on all accounts on my PC .


----------



## max_demon (Jun 26, 2009)

> Another way is to shut down your computer by the UPS directly and then reopen it and select safe mode and then change password through User Accounts.



why turn off from ups when u can press f8 at start


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

max_demon said:


> why turn off from ups when u can press f8 at start



I didnt know that...........
Thanks


----------

